# Travelers



## keepdry (Jul 24, 2012)

Any local putting travellers to work now??
Do you like how I spelled it different twice.
Guess you know why I am an electrician now.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

Im up in iowa rite now. Waitin on a powerplant to start in sioux city. But here in omaha they r hiring pretty regular


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Supfoolitschris said:


> Im up in iowa rite now. Waitin on a powerplant to start in sioux city. But here in omaha they r hiring pretty regular



Omaha, Iowa?


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.ibewlocal124.org/Referral/Where_to_Go.html


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

ibuzzard said:


> Omaha, Iowa?


Local 22 hall is in omaha nebraska but the job is right across the river in council bluffs iowa


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

keepdry said:


> Any local putting travellers to work now??
> Do you like how I spelled it different twice.
> Guess you know why I am an electrician now.


Local 48 put out 6 book 2 hands today


http://ibew48.com/mobile/index.cfm?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=174954


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Local #440 has been putting out book 2. It has been taking a couple three weeks but more projects are to be let and in the future many travelers will be needed. Some of these projects will require state license others not.My advice would be to get the license and it will open many doors to employment for the next 5-8 years. Most of the projects hiring in Riverside are in a zoned area that pays $47 an hour.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Local 332 is often going well into Book II, BUT - you should have signed months ago, as there are nearly 500 on it.

After a couple weeks off for hand surgery, I am back to work. Hoping to go to the San Jose Earthquake Stadium, which my contractor has, and will start fairly soon.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

86 calls on the hotline tonight for local 48. Big shutdown next week at a paper mill


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

I only use travelers when they when i need to install 3-ways


----------



## Longrider4 (May 2, 2013)

*electrician test*

Has anyone took the electrician test in Fl recently and passed it. Need to find out the best way to study for it. Someone said it was a 80? test and all open book. Let me know need your help thanks.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

forgotflying said:


> I only use travelers when they when i need to install 3-ways


Always heard a local hand was like a 3 way switch. Takes two travelers to make it work


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Supfoolitschris said:


> Always heard a local hand was like a 3 way switch. Takes two travelers to make it work


we have always said just the opposite


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> we have always said just the opposite


What? Your 3 way switches dont use travelers? Hehe


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

forgotflying said:


> I only use travelers when i need to install 3-ways, write letters or messages.


fixed it for you!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

15 book 2 hands went to work today and 1 unfilled call


----------

